# rally 2



## blown67 (Jul 6, 2010)

hi 
i need help if any one have konw 
what is the red line tire size for 67 gto 15x7 and 15x8 raly 2 wheels 
thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blown67 said:


> hi
> i need help if any one have konw
> what is the red line tire size for 67 gto 15x7 and 15x8 raly 2 wheels
> thanks


The red line tire size for 67 was a 7:75X14 which is interchangeable with 
P205/75R14 (25.8" tall), 215/70R14 (25.7" tall) and 235/60R14 (25.1" tall)

A 15" interchangeable tire is the 225/60R15 (25.6 tall) will fit wheels 6" to 8" wide or the 235/60R15 which is 26.1" tall and will fit wheels 6 1/2"- 8 1/2" wide.


----------



## blown67 (Jul 6, 2010)

*replay*

thanks randy


----------



## blown67 (Jul 6, 2010)

05GTO said:


> The red line tire size for 67 was a 7:75X14 which is interchangeable with
> P205/75R14 (25.8" tall), 215/70R14 (25.7" tall) and 235/60R14 (25.1" tall)
> 
> A 15" interchangeable tire is the 225/60R15 (25.6 tall) will fit wheels 6" to 8" wide or the 235/60R15 which is 26.1" tall and will fit wheels 6 1/2"- 8 1/2" wide.


Hi Andy .. well thanx for the reply !
I found on Cokertires.com the redlines but non of them matches the ones you mentioned ..
as i told you i bought the front wheels width 7 and the back one`s 8 so here what am planning :
27.5" overall diameter and tread width is 6.7" for the rear wheels with 8 backspacing , 26.9" overall diameter and 6.5 is the tread width for the front 7 back spacing ???


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Your back spacing should be around 4-4 3/4", not 8".


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

blown67 said:


> Hi Andy .. well thanx for the reply !
> I found on Cokertires.com the redlines but non of them matches the ones you mentioned ..
> as i told you i bought the front wheels width 7 and the back one`s 8 so here what am planning :
> 27.5" overall diameter and tread width is 6.7" for the rear wheels with 8 backspacing , 26.9" overall diameter and 6.5 is the tread width for the front 7 back spacing ???


Here is another source for the redlines that I mentioned above, FYI, too tall on the front will rub on the front wheel well when you make turns, 225/60's on the front and 235/60's on the rear would look good.

http://www.dbtires.com/2010_catalog/2010catalog_lo.pdf scan down to page 13 and there is a picture of the tires on a 66 with rally II's


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

for 67 the oem tire size was f70-14,7.75x14 was 66 and later.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

67/04gto said:


> for 67 the oem tire size was f70-14,7.75x14 was 66 and later.


67 Tire sizes according to the PHS build sheet;

CB= 7:75X14 White wall,
*CC= 7:75X14 Red Line,*
MC= F:70X14 Red Wide Oval
MD= F:70X14 White Wide Oval
EL= 8:55X14 White Nylon 4 Ply
EF= 8:55X14 Black Nylon 6 Ply
EG= 8:55X14 White Nylon 6 Ply
GK= 8:55X14 Black Nylon 4 Ply


----------



## nedorama (Sep 13, 2010)

05GTO said:


> Here is another source for the redlines that I mentioned above, FYI, too tall on the front will rub on the front wheel well when you make turns, 225/60's on the front and 235/60's on the rear would look good.
> 
> http://www.dbtires.com/2010_catalog/2010catalog_lo.pdf scan down to page 13 and there is a picture of the tires on a 66 with rally II's


I went with the Diamondback and am very happy with them - they use Firehawk radials as their base and it looks great and handles well at speed.

Here's the before and after on my car:
Wheels and Rims


----------



## blown67 (Jul 6, 2010)

*re*




nedorama said:


> I went with the Diamondback and am very happy with them - they use Firehawk radials as their base and it looks great and handles well at speed.
> 
> Here's the before and after on my car:
> Wheels and Rims


hi 
i bought the reproduction one which are size 15 
thanks


----------

